# 10 gallon high light solution *Cheap*



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

Well after weeks of debating what setup to use for lighting my 10 gallon planted tank with pressurized co2 I have finally found the best solution for giving it high light for the least amount of money.

1. 10 gallon tank with incandescent hood (not the long tube style.) - $20 ( Sale at petsmart.)

2. 2x Finnex 26w 6500k CFL bulbs. $8/each. http://www.finnex.net/index.php?opt...7&product_id=105&Itemid=61&vmcchk=1&Itemid=61

3. White high gloss spray paint. $2.

First you unscrew the plastic covers for the bulbs since the bulbs are too big for them to fir properly.Then remove the reflector on both sides and use some tissue paper or something similar to plug the light caps with and begin to paint it white to reflect light better and you should end up with this as an end result.










































I have tried the 18w and 23w CFL bulbs form lowes but lights I ordered form finnex have the best light spread so far that I have tested.But the 23w from lowes are very good also.


----------



## WATduh (Feb 27, 2011)

Chewwy, this looks great. I'm assuming you scrapped the two clip on lights?


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

nice, but not exactly news. that setup is fairly common. I rolled that way for awhile, but the center shade gets old.


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

WATduh said:


> Chewwy, this looks great. I'm assuming you scrapped the two clip on lights?


As much as I liked the clip lights I just get more intensity with the stock hood , I will post a review on the clip light soon because I feel they are really good for the price and the moon light led they have built in works really well.




macclellan said:


> nice, but not exactly news. that setup is fairly common. I rolled that way for awhile, but the center shade gets old.


I hear ya but it looks like it spreads out more toward the bottom, but I have a great idea to get rid of the center shade , I want drill holes where that center piece is where the lights go and add 4 white leds with a moonlight , if I do that I will definitely post pics.


----------



## sjuapseorn (Feb 17, 2011)

Is that center shade just covering a dual socket? if so you could probably heavily modify that cover and split that dual socket into 2 singles on the outside of the hood. Having both lights pointed inward instead.

the light spread should go up immensely and no darker area in the center.

just a thought


----------



## palufreak (Mar 1, 2011)

Ahhh Moss Ball!!!! Lol, I love those things... Anyways, good job!!


----------



## discuscraze (Jan 12, 2011)

From the first picture I read max 25W bulb should be used. Is that 25W combined (for 2 bulbs)? Also, you are using 26W bulbs giving a total of 52W ... is that ok to do with that hood? Does it get hot? Also, are you using the translucent plastic covers that came with the hood on the bulbs.

I have the same hood and a couple of 26W daylight bulbs but was afraid to try.


----------



## DetMich (Mar 18, 2011)

I believe that cost you ~$38? If you spent a little more you could get the 36W Bright Kit from AHSupply for $45. I currently have it over my 10 gallon and I'm very pleased with the amount of light. The reflector is so amazing that if I look under the fixture I'm blinded.


----------



## djscotty (Sep 14, 2010)

I also have that same hood from walmart on my 10gal. I have two 13 watt bulbs but I wonder how much just the white gloss would help.


----------



## discuscraze (Jan 12, 2011)

DetMich said:


> I believe that cost you ~$38? If you spent a little more you could get the 36W Bright Kit from AHSupply for $45. I currently have it over my 10 gallon and I'm very pleased with the amount of light. The reflector is so amazing that if I look under the fixture I'm blinded.


Bulbs are not included in the 36W Bright Kit.


Sorry, going back to my original question ... Using two 26W CFL in that hood is not an issue from electrical point of view? I want to try it but am not sure I want to risk a fire when I am not around.


----------

